
23 Books Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg Recommends You Read - mojoe
https://medium.com/personal-growth/23-books-facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-recommends-you-read-120e19260c0a
======
WheelsAtLarge
Zuckerberg's list of books is one of the best I've encountered. Every one of
his books opens up your mind to a different view of the world.

Think you a understand what it means to be human because you are one. Read
Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind by Yuval Noah Harari to expand your view

Want to get a layman's understanding of the human genome. Read Genome: The
Autobiography of a Species in 23 Chapters.

You think that technical writing needs to be dry to get to the point. Read On
Immunity: An Inoculation by Eula Biss. Beautiful writing yet informative and
to the point.

After I read the books in this list I obtained new respect for the man and his
view of the world.

